# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة شيخنا (الشيخ محمد بن علي بن جماح) رحمه الله تعالى

## عبد الله الحمراني

*وفاة شيخي وشيخ أبي وجدي*
* (الشيخ محمد بن علي بن جماح)*

لجينيات

 
رحل هذه الليلة السابعة والعشرون من شهر رجب سنة 1430 حوالي الساعة السابعة مساءً أحد أكابر أعلام بلاد غامد وزهران ،الشيخ العالم الداعية محمد بن علي بن محمد آل جماح الغامدي،علم الأعلام في بلاد غامد وزهران ،وشيخ المعلمين،واستاذ الدعاة، عن عمر يناهز التسعين أو يربو عليها،عاش رحمه الله حميدا عالي الذكر بالخير،مشهورا بين الناس بالفضل،سعيدا بالدعوة الى الله ونشر العلم النافع،صابرا في سبيل ذلك، وكان صاحب شخصية مؤثرة له سمت حسن وصوت مهيب وصورة جميلة وهيبة ووقار،وذكاء نافذ وبصيرة وفراسة،وقد متعه الله بصحة جيدة،حتى تعلل في سنواته الأخيرة ببعض علة في القلب ،و لم يوقفه ذلك عن العمل الخيري، والدأب في ذلك حتى آخر ساعة من عمره المبارك،حيث كان قبيل وفاته بساعتين أو نحوها في اجتماع لجنة الموارد في جمعية تحفيظ القرآن في مدينة بلجرشي0

ومن أراد أن يكتب تاريخ منطقة الباحة في هذا العصر –وخاصة في الجانب التعليمي والدعوي- لابد أن يذكر المدرسة السلفية ومؤسسها الشيخ بن جماح رحمه الله،وهي المدرسة التي امتد اثرها في بلاد غامد وزهران وبني عمر وخثعم وبلقرن وبني شهر،ووصل تأثير دعاتها إلى بقاع كثيرة من البلدان التهامية والبدوية المصاقبة لبلاد غامد0

أخذ الشيخ القرآن أولا على يد والده الشاعر الحكيم الشهير ذائع الصيت في بلادنا علي جماح المتوفى سنة 1366رحمه الله،ثم تتلمذ على الشيخ الفقيه علي بن ابراهيم المداني واخذ عنه الفقه الشافعي والنحو وغيرهما
ولما بلغ عمره اثني عشر عاما أهداه احد اقاربه كتاب التوحيد للامام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله فحفظه وتأثر بما حواه من علم ودليل وصفاء وعودة الى الينابيع الأولى الصافية ،وأثر في صياغة شخصيته العلمية كما سيظهر فيما بعد0

سافر الى الحبشة بمعية أخيه الكبير لطلب الرزق،وفيها تعرف على جملة من علماء مصر من الأزهر،وتأثر كثيرا بعلماء ودعاة جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية المصريين الذين فتحوا في بلاد الحبشة مدرسة لتعليم ابناء المسلمين،وكان هذاالتأثر بهم له أثر في صياغة شخصيته العملية بعد عودته الى بلاده واجتهاده في نشر العلم والدعوة0

عاد الشيخ وهو فتى ينضح بالحيوية والنشاط وقد اكتسب الخبرة ورأى أجناسا من الناس وعلم أنه لا مجال لإصلاح أحوال البلاد والعباد الا بالدعوة الى الله والتعليم
فوضع أسس دعوته في ورقة و بحث عن أفاضل الناس من اهل بلجرشي وخاصة من أصدقاء والده وعرض عليهم البدء بحركة دعوية سلفية،مستلهما ما كتبه الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي في حركته السلفية بمصر،فوافقوه ووقعوا على مقترحه، وكان يرى ان العمل للاسلام لا ينجح بشكل جيد الا بوضع طريقة ادارية يسير عليها، واستمر هذا دأبه حتى آخر حياته،وكان مما تضمنه الاتفاق مع هؤلاء الافاضل وضع رئيس لهم وأمين صندوق ووقتا اسبوعيا للاجتماع وتدارس الأمور والمستجدات،واتف  قوا على الا يدعوا الناس الى خير الا وقد فعلوه هم،ولا ينهون الناس عن شر الا وقد بدأوا بتركه،ثم تحركوا في محيطهم ونشطوا ، وكما هو المتوقع دائما فقد حصلت لهم عوائق ،فاستعاض الشيخ بن جماح عن هذا النشاط الدعوي، بإنشاء مدرسة لتعليم أبناء العشيرة الأقربين،وكانت هذه نواة المدرسة السلفية وذلك في عام 1370وفتح المدرسة في قرية القرى في منزل الأخوين الوجيهين الكريمين: عبدالله بن سعيد وأخيه صالح بعد معاناة شديدة للحصول على المكان إلا أنه لم يلتحق بالمدرسة طلاب سوى أبناء الأعضاء ،وبذل في سبيل اقناع الشباب بالدراسة جهدا كبيرا، ومن ذلكانه كان في قرية (المكارمة) إمرأة من أهل القرآن تدعى: زهرة بنت محمد الأعمى غفر الله لها، وكان عندها ما يقارب (25) طالباً تعلمهم القرآن الكريم، فطلبهم الشيخ بن جماح منها على أن يعوضها ببنات تقوم بتعليمهم فوافقت إلا أن الطلبة تلكأوا بسبب دعايات مضادة للشيخ ودعوته، ولكنه قرر لهم درساً، وفي نهايته كان يخرج بهم إلى البر ويمارس معهم بعض الألعاب الشعبية حتى ألفوه، فأخذهم وعوض المعلمة زهرة ببنات أكثر منهم فسرت بذلك، رحمها الله واعلى درجتها في عليين. 
وكان الشيخ بن جماح يعمل في هذه المدرسة مديراً ومعلماً وخادماً، واختار نخبة من المتعلمين الأفاضل المحتسيين لكي يعملوا معه في المدرسة، ولم يلبث توقف حركة الدعوة إلى الله تعالى في المساجد والأسواق والمناسبات سوى أشهر فقط، حتى تم إعداد الطلبة الأذكياء، وقاموا بدور كبير بالدعوة في بيوتهم وعشيرتهم وكان الشيخ يعدهم علميا وعمليا ويملي عليهم نصائح وتوجيهات، ويقوم بتوزيعهم على مساجد القرى وجوامعها، وقوبلت الدعوة على ألسنتهم بالقبول والمحبة والرغبة، واستؤنف عمل الدعوة من الأساتذة الكبار الذين كانوا في معية الطلاب الصغار مساندين لهم ومؤيدين.
ومن المدرسة بدأ التحرك الدعوي مرة أخرى،على غرار ما فعله أنصار السنة المصريين الذين التقى بهم في الحبشة،مراعيا فارق الأوضاع والأعراف ،ومستفيدا من اندهاش الناس بجودة أداء الطلاب الصغار،فوسع نطاق دعوته حتى وصلوا بيشة وضواحيها وبلاد خثعم وشمران وعليان وبلقرن وبني عمرو وبني شهر وحتى عسير وأحد رفيدة،و قد أثمر هذا التحرك انتشار صيت المدرسة السلفية واحتشاد الطلاب من قبائل ومناطق عديدة للدراسة فيها0
واقتضى ذلك البحث في قضية بناء بيت للطلاب المهاجرين لطلب العلم وبناء مدرسة واسعة ،فكان ذلك في قرية الشعبة(قرية أسرة الغمد شيوخ شمل غامد) وساعد اعيان وتجار غامد في جدة وغيرها في بناء المدرسة السلفية والتي هي المدرسة الأولى- فيما أظن- في بلاد غامد وزهران0

وفي أثناء زيارة الملك سعود رحمه الله للمنطقة سنة 1374 خص المدرسة السلفية بزيارة وأقيم فيها حفل كبير له،ولما اطلع على ما تقوم به من دور وما تضطلع به من مهام تعليمية وتربوية ودعوية أمر بدعمها سنويا بمبلغ يسلم للشيخ من وزارة المالية0

فشجع ذلك الدعم المادي والمعنوي من الملك أن يقوم الشيخ بن جماح بافتتاح عدة فروع للمدرسة السلفية :فرعان لتعليم البنات في بلجرشي(وهي أول مدارس نظامية للبنات في المنطقة) وفرع في قرية (الأبنا) جنوب بلجرشي ،وفرع في بني حسن من بلاد زهران،ثم انتقل الى قرية النصباء،ثم لما قصرت النفقة وضعفت المساعدات ،وافتتح التعليم النظامي توقفت هذه الفروع،وبقيت المدرسة الأصل في بلجرشي مستمرة بوصفها مدرسة أهلية خيرية يدعمها اهل الاحسان وعلى رأسهم الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله،وصارت المدرسة فيما بعد تحتوي على المراحل الثلاث الابتدائي والمتوسط والثانوي،وبقيت كذلك حتى تحولت عام 1411 الىمدرسة حكومية، وبقي لمؤسسها الشيخ بن جماح حق النظارة الشرعية والاشراف0

ومما اشتغل به الشيخ رحمه الله إضافة الى التعليم والدعوة الى الله تعالى تعليم القرآن وتحفيظه ومن أوائل ذلك فتحه الحلقات لذلك عام 1370،ثم زادت عام 1380،ثم لما أسست جمعية لتحفيظ القرآن في بلجرشي كان مشاركا ومشجعا ومؤيدا،وفي سنة 1409 انتخب رئيسا لها فصير اسمها (الجمعية الخيرية السلفية لتحفيظ القرآن في محافظة بلجرشي وتوابعها) ونشطت وأصبح لها عدة فروع وتخرج فيها عددا غير قليل من الحفاظ وبقي مشتغلا في شأن تعليم وتحفيظ القرآن حتى قبيل وفاته بساعات0

وقد ترك الشيخ من الأبناء –في حد علمي- عليا وعبد المنعم،وترك من التلاميذ عددا كبيرا،وقد درست على يديه في المدرسة السلفية مادة الفروسية وكان المنهج علميا وعمليا اما العلمي فكان كتاب ابن القيم الفروسية،وأما العملي فكان منه تعلم السباحة وفنون أخرى،وتخرجت فيها من الابتدائية 1390-1391،وقد درس فيها والدي رحمه الله قبلي وتخرج فيها في نحو عام 1380ودرس فيها جدي لأمي عثمان بن مرشد الشهري رحمه الله وأتى بعائلته وبابنه من بلاد بني شهر ليدرس في السلفية،ولهذا قلت هو شيخي وشيخ أبي وشيخ جدي، وأعرف جملة من الأعيان المعروفين ممن تخرجوا في هذه المدرسة ومنهم على سبيل المثال استاذي الشيخ علي بن عبد الرحمن الحذيفي إمام المسجد النبوي،والشيخ داوود العلواني العمري،والشيخ عبد الهادي العلواني،والشيخ عبد الله بن مجدوع القرني وشقيقه،والشيخ الدكتور سالم بن محمد القرني ،والتاجر المعروف علي المجدوعي وآخرون لا يتسع المجال لحصرهم هنا0
أما  زملاؤه ومعاونوه في التعليم في السلفية وفي الدعوة الى الله تعالى فكثير أذكر منهم الشيخ سعيد الدعجاني، والشيخ سعد بن حجر، والشيخ ناصر بن سعفة، والشيخ عبدالله ابو علامة بن محمد الفقيه، والشيخ علي بن جنيدي،والشيخ ناصر بن مغرم ،والشيخ علي بن مغرم، ومن أسرة (الغمد)الشيخ أحمد بن سعيد البدوي،والشيخ عبدان بن علي،والشيخ عبد العزيز بن سعيد وابنه سعيد بن عبد العزيز0

أما محبوه والمتأثرون به  والمعجبون بشخصيته وعلمه فأكثر من أن يحصيهم العد،ولذلك عم الحزن بفقده وتبادلوا التعازي بينهم بموته،فكل يعزي الآخر في ذلك ؛لأنه فقيد الجميع ،أسأل الله تعالى له الرحمة والرضوان والعفو والغفران، اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تفتنا بعده واغفر لنا وله
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه

وكتبه سعيد بن ناصر الغامدي ‏28‏/07‏/1430 كولالمبور


منقول

http://www.lojainiat.com/?action=showMaqal&id=9065

----------


## العطاب الحميري

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

غفرالله له ورحمه اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تفتنا بعده واغفر لنا وله
وجزى الله د سعيد بن ناصر الغامدي خيرا على مقاله

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحمه وان يدخل فسيح جناته

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> قصيدة ألقاها الشيخ عائض القرني في محاضرته 
> ( أسباب انشراح الصَّدر ) 28/7/1430 هـ 
> التي كانت في جامع الأمير محمد بن سعود في بلجرشي 
> بعد أن تكلَّم الشَّيخ عايض عن وفاة الشَّيخ ابن جمَّاح رحمه الله وعزَّى النَّاس في وفاته 
> وذكر أنَّ الشَّيخ هو الذي اتصل عليه ليلقي هذه المحاضرة وأنَّ الشَّيخ أقره على عنوانها 
> 
> 
> فَيَا قَبَرَ ابْنَ جمَّاح صَبَّحَكَ الرِّضَا == وَجَادَكَ غَيْثٌ يَطْرُقُ الرَّوْضَ مُمْرِعا
> وَيَا قَبَرَ ابْنَ جمَّاح هَاكَ تحيَّةً ====== مُضَمَّخَةً بِالْمِسْكِ عِطْرا مُذَعْذِعا
> ...


منقول:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.cc/vb/showthr...79#post1083779

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> إذا المرء أعيته السيادة ناشئاً ..... فمطلبها كهلاً عليه بعيد
> 
> ترجمة للعالم الجليل محمد بن علي آ ل جمّاح رحمه الله
> 
> كتبها 
> خضر بن صالح بن سند
> جدة 26/7/1430
> 
> 
> ...


منقول:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.cc/vb/showthread.php?t=180684

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> في وداع الوالد محمد بن علي جماح رحمه الله تعالى
> شعر: عبد الله درويش الغامدي
> *حتـّامَ تُمْسِكُ غادياتِ بكائِها ==     عينٌ تَضِنُّ عن الحبيب بمائها
> أو ما أتاها عن وفاة إمامها ==     ما حدثته الأرض من أنبائها
> مات ابن جماح فكلٌ واجمٌ ==      يا من يعزّي الناسَ في بلوائها
> يا دمعَ عينٍ لم يشاكلْ حرّه  ==      إلا اتقادُ النار في أحشائها
> هي قدرة الرحمن جل جلاله ==      لا يستطيع الخلق ردّ قضائها
> يا شيخَ غامد يا مقدمَ أهلها ==      يا رأسَ حكمتها ورمزَ عطائها
> فقدتك بلجرشي وحُقَّ لمثلها ==      أن تفتديك بمالها ودمائها
> ...


منقول:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.cc/vb/showthread.php?t=180661

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ما شأنشره هنا على حلقات - إن شاء الله - كان بداية شروعي في جمع ترجمة للشيخ محمد بن علي آل جمَّاح رحمه الله وتعالى قبل زيادة عن عام ونصف من وفاته رحمه الله ، والترجمة كما كتبتها في حينها ، وقد أهملت ذكر الزِّيادات التي قيدتها بعد هذا التَّاريخ ، وسأضيفه إلى التَّرجمة الكاملة إن شاء الله ، وقد حرصت على نشرها ، لأن الشَّيخ رحمه الله لم يكن مشهورا خارج المنطقة الجنوبيَّة كثيرا ، خاصَّة بعد ذهاب العلماء الذين كانوا يعرفونه كالشَّيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ والشَّيخ عبد العزيز بن باز والشَّيخ عبد اللطيف بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ و الشيخ عمر بن حسن آل الشيخ والشيخ عبد الله بن حسن آل الشيخ و الشيخ عبد الله بن حميد والشيخ محمد حامد الفقي وغيرهم من أهل ذلك الوقت *-*-*-*-*-* 
> 
> بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيْمِ
> الحمد لله رب العالمين والصَّلاة والسَّلام على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد :  
> فقد أحببت أن أكتب نبذة يسيرة عن شيخنا الشيخ الفاضل مُحَمَّد بن علي آل جمَّاح حفظه الله ، حيث إن الشَّيخ من الدُّعاة إلى الله تَعَالَى بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة ، المجاهدين في سبيل الدَّعوة إليه سنين طويلة ، ومن الذين كان لهم الأثر الكبير في المنطقة وما جاورها ، من خلال المدرسة السَّلفيَّة في بلجرشي ، الَّتِيْ كان للشيخ وإخوانه شرف افتتاحها ، ونشر الدَّعوة والتَّصحيح من خلالها ، فكم من دعاة تخرَّجوا منها ، وكم من علماء وطلبة علم درسوا فيها ، والشيخ ليس مجهولا في المنطقة وما جاورها ، بل هو أشهر من نار على علم ، لكني رأيت أن أكتب في مقدمة هَذَا المجموع بعض سيرة الشيخ ، ولم أتوسَّع فيها كثيرا ، لأنَّ الشيخ كفانا مؤونة هَذَا الأمر ، من خلال كتابه الَّذِيْ سيخرج قريبا باسم " رحلتي مع الإيمان ، والمدرسة السلفية ، والدعوة والقرآن " . 
> ويتركز عملي في هذه الترجمة على التعريف بالجانب العلمي في حياة الشيخ ، والتراث الَّذِيْ كتبه ، وبعض القصص الَّتِيْ وقعت له و لم يذكرها في كتابه السابق أو ذكرها مختصرة ، مع الاعتناء بإخراج الرسائل الَّتِيْ كتبها الشيخ ، سواء المطبوع منها أو الَّذِيْ لا زال مخطوطا ...  
> وكثيرٌ من النَّاس لا يعلم عن مؤلَّفات الشيخ ، الَّتِيْ كتبها خلال سنين الدَّعوة ، وهذا مما زاد من حرصي على الاهتمام بهَذَا الجانب من حياته والكتابة عنه ، ولبعض الأسباب الَّتِيْ أوجزها فيما يلي :
> 1- إبراز الجانب العلمي والدَّعوي في المنطقة ، حتى يكون من الدَّوافع القويَّة للأبناء ليقتدوا بمن سبقهم من العلماء والأدباء . 
> ...





> اسمه وولادته 
> هو : مُحَمَّد بن علي جمَّاح بن مُحَمَّد آل حيا الغَامِدِيّ 
> كان مولده في مدينة بلجُرشي في قرية الجلحيَّة عام 1336 هـ (1)
> وقد عاش في كنف والده الفقيه(2)  الشَّاعر علي جمَّاح رحمه الله (3) ، الذي كان له شرف وسؤدد ، وكان صاحب رأي ومشورة ، وكان خطيبا بارعا طلق اللسان حاضر البديهة ، وشهرته في المنطقة كبيرة خاصة في قصائد الحكمة والوعظ والتحاور مع القبائل المجاورة ، فقد كان التصدُّر له ، لقوَّة علاقته بحكَّام بلجرشي حينها . 
> وقد أخبر الشَّيخ عن نفسه أنه رعى الغنم لمدة تتراوح بين الخمس و السِّتِّ سنوات ، فلما أحسَّ والده بتعبه من رعيها ، تشارك بها مع رجل آخر يرعاها مع غنمه ، ليريح ابنه من هذه المهنة الشَّاقة لمن عرفها ومارسها . 
> وبسبب الشُّحِّ والفاقة الَّتِيْ سادت في المنطقة فقد كان كثير منهم يهاجر إلى الحبشة لطلب المعيشة هناك ، وإرسال الأموال إلى الأهل في منطقتهم ، لتسدَّ فاقتهم ، وكان هَذَا حال كثير من أبناء المنطقة في ذلك الوقت ، وقد سافر الشيخ وأخوه عبد الله ، وبقي مدة عامين ثم رجع إلى بلجرشي وتزوَّج وبقي سنة ، ثم رجع إلى الحبشة مرة أخرى وبقي بها عددا من السنين ، وكان في مدينة ( أسمرة ) عاصمة أريتيريا . 
> ثم عاد إلى بلجرشي بطلب من والده رَحِمَهُ اللهُ ، حيث إنَّه أرسل له بعض الأبيات الشعرية يستحثُّه فيها على إدراكه قبل موته ، قَالَ فيها :
> البَدع
> مُحَمَّد ان كان في رَاسَكْ تَرَى شِّيْمَهْ == فَعُدّ يَوْمَك وَلَيْلَكْ مِن لَيَالِيْنَا
> ...





> تعلُّمه ومشايخه 
> 1- قَالَ الشيخ عن نفسه إنه قرأ القرآن على يدي والده رَحِمَهُ اللهُ عندما كان في الثَّامنة من عمره تقريبا خلال سنة وبضعة أشهر ، حيث إنه كان شغوفا بحب القرآن وتلاوته .
> 2- ثم درس على يدي الشيخ الفقيه الزَّاهد علي بن إبراهيم المداني رَحِمَهُ اللهُ (4) ، دَرْساً في القرآن الكريم مع تفسير آيات الأحكام ، ودَرْساً في الفقه الشَّافعي _ متن أبي شجاع _ ، ودَرْساً في النَّحو الآجرومية مع شرح الكفراوي ، ودَرْساً في السيرة ، وقد لازم الشيخ سنتين بل ثلاثا ، وكان نَهِماً في القراءة ، يسأل الشيخ ويراجعه فيما يشكل عليه .
> وكانت بداية طلبه على يدي الشيخ المداني رَحِمَهُ اللهُ ، أن الشَّيخ محمدا حفظه الله كان يرافق والده دائما عند زيارات المشايخ ، وكان الشيخ المداني ممن يزورهم والده ، فقال لأبي الشيخ مُحَمَّد : 
> هل تسمح أن يأتيني هَذَا الصبي لأعلمه بعض الأمور ؟
> فَقَالَ والد الشيخ : لا مانع ، لكن متى يكون ذلك ؟
> قَالَ الشيخ المداني رَحِمَهُ اللهُ : يكون ذلك يوم السبت ، تأتي به في الصباح قبل السوق ، وتأتي لأخذه بعد انتهاء السُّوق .
> فوافق والد الشيخ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ .
> وقد استمر الشيخ يدرس على شيخه علي بن إبراهيم رَحِمَهُ اللهُ ، فلما رأى فيه الشيخ النَّباهة وحبَّ العلم ، قَالَ لوالده إنه يريد أن يأتيه مُحَمَّد في يوم آخر مع يوم السَّبت ، فوافق والد الشيخ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ  ، ثم بعدها بمدة زاد الشيخ المداني يوما ثالثا يأتيه الشيخ فيه ، ووافق والده رَحِمَهُ اللهُ على ذلك ، ولعل البعض لا يبالي بهذا الأمر ولا يدري عن التَّبعات الَّتِيْ سيتحملها والده جراء هذه الموافقة . 
> ...





> الاجتماع مع الإخوة لبدء الدَّعوة 
> 
> تأثر الشَّيح حفظه الله بما رأى من التَّنظيم في أريتيريا ، من جماعة أنصار السُّنَّة المحمَّديَّة ، وقد كان معه كتيِّبا أهداه له بعض أعضاء الجماعة في الحبشة ، فيه قواعد دعوة أنصار السُّنَّة المحمَّديَّة ، فاستفاد منه في معرفة طريقة تنظيم الدَّعوة في بلجرشي ، فقام هو وبعض إخوانه من الحريصين بالتشاور لبدء الدعوة بين أهالي المنطقة ، ثم نظَّموا أنفسهم ، وبدأت الدَّعوة 
> وكانت تنظيمها كالتَّالي : 
> اسم الجماعة : (( جماعة المؤمنين أنصار الله )) .
> هدفها : دعوة إخوانهم وعشيرتهم إلى توحيد الله تعالى وترك العادات المخالفة للشرع والمدنسة للعرض .
> أسلوب الدعوة : الحكمة والموعظة الحسنة والمجادلة بالتي هي أحسن.
> التطبيق العملي في كل ما ندعو إليه ، والتحلي بالصبر ، والتشاور فيما يلزم من الأمور . 
> واستمروا فيها قرابة نصف عام ، ثم تعرضوا للمجابهة من قبل البعض ، فقرروا إيقاف الدعوة إلى حين ، وفتح مدرسة لتعليم الأبناء ، حتى يكون الغرس في الصغار القابلين للتعديل ، فالعيدان الصَّلبة لا يمكن تعديلها إلا بالكسر ، كما قيل : 
> ...


منقول:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.cc/vb/showthr...44#post1083944

----------


## وادي الذكريات

رحمه الله تعالى وغفر لي وله ولكل المسلمين .
أسكنه الله تعالى فسيح جناته ، بدون حساب ولا عذاب .
رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## بلال خنفر

أحسن الله عزائكم ... 
نسأل الله أن يجيركم في مصيبتكم وأن يبدلكم خيراً منها ...

ان القلب ليقطر دماً حين يسمع عن موت عالم ... فما أحسن أثر العالم على الناس وما أقبح أثر الناس عليهم, ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

ينظر هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=180469

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وجازه عن الاسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء ... آمين

----------


## أبو المقداد

رحم الله الشيخ وغفر له وأسكنه فسيح جناته .

التقيته رحمه الله قبل موته بنحو سنة، وقد آتاه الله قوة في الجسم ونشاطا وذاكرة قوية، فكان يحدثنا عن أحداث مضى على بعضها ما يربو على السبعين سنة، وكأنه يراها رأي العين. ومن يراه لا يظنه يجاوز الستين.

اللهم ارحمه برحمتك الواسعة.

----------


## الكتيبات الاسلامية

مؤلفات الشيخ هنا


http://www.ktibat.com/tag-authors-66.html

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> مؤلفات الشيخ هنا
> http://www.ktibat.com/tag-authors-66.html


جزاكم الله خيرا، ورفع الله شأنكم.
ورحم الله الشيخ ورفع درجاته


المـــــــــــو  تُ حَـــقٌّ لاَ مـــــحالةَ دُونَهُ ** ولِــكُـلّ مَـــوْتٍ عِــلّــــــةٌ لا تُـدْفَــعُ
المَوْتُ داءٌ ليسَ يَدفَعُهُ الدَّوا ** ءُ إذَا أتى ولكلِّ جنبٍ مصْرَعُ 
ديوان أبي العتاهية

----------


## البشتامي

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ، وأسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## محمد أبو عبد الرحمن

رحمه الله

----------

